# alligator gar



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

what do u guys think about putting an 8" gar in the same tank with my 18" arowana?
would they get along?
my concern is my arowana might just kill it..maybe not eat it but kill it..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I have heard people mix gars and aros, but I dont know about yours. What size tank, and is the gar big?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> I have heard people mix gars and aros, but I dont know about yours. What size tank, and is the gar big?


8inch gar the tank is a 125 gallon


----------



## Smoogle (Jan 8, 2009)

At the pet store by me they have 2 20" gar and and 2 arowana of the same size, they've been there a few weeks now but they have nipped fins. But that may just be because they also have 4 piranha in there, too.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think that is a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I never heard of gars being aggressive. It may be up to the arowana if he'll tolerate it.

Either way, youy may need to confirm the species of gar you're buying. 
Alligator gar will quickly out-grow your aquarium, or any aquarium for that matter.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

its not the gar have to worry about, the arows can be quite aggressive. friend of mine has a chili red asian arow and the beat the carp out of his gar when introduced. similar lengths, arow much thicker and taller. but Pacus it'll leave alone, water turtle also leaves alone, as well as ciclids. Im guessing it has to do with the similar shape. if your arow has displayed aggression towards other fish of that shape, good indication of outcome. but then again could just be character.

i heard of asian arrow keeper/breeders bagging the incumbent fish in black bag, putting the new fish in the tank, then re-introducing as a way to curb fighting. others suggest using a seperator first.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Smoogle said:


> At the pet store by me they have 2 20" gar and and 2 arowana of the same size, they've been there a few weeks now but they have nipped fins. But that may just be because *they also have 4 piranha in there*, too.


Yeah, gee. I wonder.

Sounds like an awesome lfs.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i decided not too..didnt wanna risk buying a gar n getting killed
or otherway around..


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

that would be a toughy you could always try a florida or a spotted gar they could possibly work(for a while)


----------

